# 7/8ths plantation worker



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm doing my plantation railroad based on the Waianae railroad. This is the first of many Asians working in the cane fields. The next one will have a hat.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great sculpting as usual! 
Is she going to hold some kind of tool?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Paulus, I think I'll put a hoe in her hand


----------

